# MIAMI | CAOBA - Miami WorldCenter | 135m | 442ft | 43 fl | 125m | 413ft | 38 fl | U/C



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

The former Block G at Miami's WorldCenter development is now being simply called "7th Street Apartments". Two towers of different heights will be built.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*These Twin Rental Towers Will Replace Grand Central At Worldcenter*



> *Miami Worldcenter LLC has filed plans to build a twin tower residential project called 7th Street Apartments on the former Grand Central property, known as Block G.*
> 
> Worldcenter’s 7th Street Promenade will run in between the Block G apartment towers Block E. To the west will be Marriott World Expo Center, while the Mall at Worldcenter is planned to the east.
> 
> ...


http://www.thenextmiami.com/index.p...rs-will-replace-grand-central-at-worldcenter/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*11/04* Site work and drilling:



Hollywood skyclimber said:


> Thanks Marcvader for the help
> Enjoy:


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*1/16*


Site Preparation Miami Worldcenter by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


Site Preparation Miami Worldcenter by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

the first tower has topped out. 

https://www.thenextmiami.com/miami-worldcenters-first-43-story-tower-topped-off/


----------



## AC12 (Oct 17, 2017)

IMG_2244 by AB 09, on Flickr

IMG_2247 by AB 09, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

viper1165 said:


> Getting Closer to Completion
> 
> https://www.goldenduskphotography.c...iami-worldcenter-getting-closer-to-completion


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

https://www.thenextmiami.com/caoba-miami-worldcenter-launches-website-with-new-renderings/


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Miami Worldcenter by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1 (Aug 15, 2004)

^^ Rest in Peace Desertpunk :angel: 
^^ Hudson11, any Updated Photo here, I know your Last Post here, had it about 98 % Completed, any Hopes of a 2nd Tower, I can't believe it's been over 3 Years Later, since Desertpunk :angel1: Opened this Thread, back in October, 2015, what a Shock, :Ohno:


desertpunk said:


> The former Block G at Miami's WorldCenter development is now being simply called "7th Street Apartments". Two towers of different heights will be built.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

the first tower is done. Construction on the second is pending.

*Miami Worldcenter’s First Tower Complete, At Least Four More Breaking Ground In 2019*









photo by Phillip Pessar


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1 (Aug 15, 2004)

desertpunk said:


> The former Block G at Miami's WorldCenter development is now being simply called "7th Street Apartments". Two towers of different heights will be built.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


WOW , Over 5 Years later , and over 4 Years Later since Desertpunk passed away, We lost a Great Poster sand Moderator, 
R.I.P.Desertpunk we missed you so Very Much, still only One of these Two Towers , the LEFT tallest one, was built and completed , That's it here in this Great Photo over 5 Years Later, shaken my head , Darn Corvid -19 changed everything , a Bad Year IS /Was 2020, 
We Will Never Forget !!~


----------



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

*Construction Permit Issued Friday For 40-Story Tower At Miami Worldcenter*
Construction Permit Issued Friday For 40-Story Tower At Miami Worldcenter – The Next Miami



> Miami’s Building Department issued a construction permit on Friday for another 40-story tower at Miami Worldcenter.
> The tower will be the second at the Caoba block of Miami Worldcenter.
> The plans were first submitted in 2017. It was essentially approved by the Building Department in 2018 and was waiting for the developer to request issuance until now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

2nd tower now beginning construction:

*411-Unit Apartment Tower Appears To Be Under Construction At Miami Worldcenter*
411-Unit Apartment Tower Appears To Be Under Construction At Miami Worldcenter – The Next Miami 



> Another tower appears to be starting construction at Miami Worldcenter, a new photo shows.
> According to a recent WSJ report, WeWork founder Adam Neumann, was in contract to buy the 43-story Caoba Miami Worldcenter for around $200 million as part of a plan for an ambitious new company.
> The new 40-story tower is being built as a second phase at the Caoba block.
> A development agreement with Worldcenter’s master developer was recorded on January 4.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Crane Installed At Caoba Miami Worldcenter’s Second 40-Story Tower


Miami Real Estate, Construction And Architecture




www.thenextmiami.com


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

YIMBY Scopes Views From Above Miami Worldcenter In Downtown Miami - Florida YIMBY


Florida YIMBY says "Yes In My Backyard" to positive new development in Florida.



floridayimby.com


----------

